# Encore une newbee pour la gentoo

## Ratonlaveur

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors je vous expose mon problème:

J'essaie d'installer la Gentoo Liux 1-4rc1 sur un Pentium IV 1,6Ghz.

j'ai télécharger l'image ISO et aussi les stage 2 et 3 du Pentium IV au cas où.

Bref, je lance l'install, je fais mes partionnement, créé mes system de fichiers, monte mes partitions etc...

jusqu'a ce que je tape la commande rsync, et c'est là que j'ai un problème (lorsque je lance une installe avec le stage 1).

je lance la commande emerge rsync et là j'attends un temps fou et rien ne se passe il me marque l'adresse de dl et rien 

rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/portage-gentoo

J'ai donc décidé de passer outre le problème en décompressant le stage 2 ou 3 pour le moment.

Mais comme je suis de nature curieuse j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi je bloque à cet endroit la de l'installation.

Si quelqu'un à une idée la dessus je suis preneur.

merci  @+

----------

## xr31Daisy

On dirait qu'il n'arrive pas à joindre le serveur.

Avant de te chrooter, as-tu bien fait :

```
# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

( ça m'est déjà arrivé, c'est les symptômes que tu décris. )

----------

## Ratonlaveur

Oui j'ai bien copier le fichier resolv.conf .

Mais je vais réessayer ce soir chez moi en direct ave mon routeur et on verra bien si ca passe. 

Si ca marche chez moi c'est que le rsync est bloqué au niveau du firewall du boulot.

Bref je vous tiens au courant

merci

----------

## sergio

Est-ce que cela se produit au bureau ? Je pense que oui et je pense également que tu est derrière un firewall

la protocole rsync utilise le port 873/tcp qui n'est pas toujours ouvert sur les firewalls d'entreprise. C'était le cas chez mon employeur, et j'ai demandé à ce qu'il soit ouvert désormais car nous utilisons Gentoo sur plusieurs stations de travail et sur deux serveur...

Est-ce que cela répond à ta question ?

----------

## Ratonlaveur

Exact c'est bien le Firewall qui me bloque pour le moment.

j'ai recherché le port utilisé par le protocole Rsync et je suis tombé sur le port 873 en UDP et TCP.

Alors j'ai essayé d'installer une gentoo (du moins commencer l'install car sinon ca aurai été trop long) avec une machine relié directement au net par modem RTC. Et la c'est passé sans problème, je me suis renseigner pour le port et il devrait être ouvert dans quelque jours.

En tout cas merci pour toutes vos réponse et @+

----------

